# 30 Days to make Addendum



## erthsvr (Mar 4, 2010)

I was told that a provider has only 30 days from the DOS to make an addendum to a medical record.  I can no locate this on the CMS website and would like something in writing to show our providers.  Has anyone heard or seen this in writing?

Thanks.


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 22, 2012)

can you please share the answer. Thank you


----------

